

YC Interview Questions - felixchan
http://ycinterview.com/

======
felixchan
Hi everyone,

I whooped up something real quick to help YC applicants prepare for the YC
interview.

<http://ycinterview.com/>

It's a way to keep track of what to prepare (and not forget some things).

If you come up with a question that an applicant needs to prepare for at the
YC interview, feel free to post anything you'd like :)

